# Bolivian rams have fry!



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

My Bolivian rams disappeared awhile ago and I was starting to wonder if I'd find one of them floating in the tank... 

But it seems that they've just been off in a private corner, being amorous, because today they came to the front of the tank in glorious colour, surrounded by a cloud of tiny fry. (My son pointed out the fry to me as I was fretting about why the rams were darting around like Spitfires... I thought that the water quality was off, but it turns out that they were chasing the rasboras away.)

This is welcome news for me as previously, I've seen one of the rams guarding eggs at the front of the tank, then munching on them. I had given up on them ever producing fry and thought that perhaps they were both female (of the hungry variety).

But they found a quiet corner that they like better and have become parents. I might even move my rasboras to another tank, to give them a bit of space. What do you think? (36 gallons)

Now I've got baby endlers, baby killifish and baby Bolivian rams!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

One of the nice things about the Bolivian rams (so far): the parents seem to be looking after them. I think that's why they brought the fry to the front of the tank -- because they knew I'd put some food into the tank.

This is unlike the endlers and killifish, whose parents either ignore them or compete with them for food. The Bolivian rams are shepherding their fry around and making the Harlequin rasboras stay in the corner. I might have to move the rasboras somewhere else.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Gotta luv how the rams look too! Can't wait to see some pics!

Gratz Maureen!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is great news, Maureen. Congratulations!

It just happens that I have been toying with the idea of breeding Bolivian rams now (either this or some kind of Apistos), so I've been reading about them as parents. Apparently it's quite normal for them that both parents look after the fry, as opposed to Apistos where in most cases, the female does it on her own while the male guards the territory (although I'm sure there are exceptions).

As to the rasboras, IMO it depends on how badly you want to keep the fry. I would personally be tempted to give it a try with the rasboras in and see how the parents do. Maybe keep a little night light on at night to help them.

Good luck, and congrats again. What a busy house you have!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Eternity302 & Crazy72. It does seem as though both parents are looking after the fry. This is a good development because earlier on, when there were just eggs on a stone at the front of the tank (the eggs that were eaten) the female would chase the male away repeatedly, basically kept him cornered. I don't know whether it's because they've gotten their act together or because the eggs have become fry or because they moved their home to the back of the tank, but they are definitely working as a team.

I'm not very worried about the rasboras eating the fry (though perhaps I should be). I am more worried about the rasboras being stressed by the rams. However, the rams have taken their fry back to the sheltered area at the back of the tank now that I've fed them with the baster that Scholz gave me, and they're leaving the rasboras alone.

Will the rasboras leave the fry alone? To be continued...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds exactly like how my convicts bred last time! Female guards the egg and whomever goes near them, the male with circle or go back and forth guarding a parameter that no one is allowed near!

As for the rasbora... I doubt they'll give up! I would look at it as their natural nature! (Big fish always eat small fish)


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

congrats on the newest addition to your family! sure hope the fry survive ^ ^


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

They did it by the book! This is exactly what I read: the female looks after the eggs by herself but then both parents get involved with the fry... Good little guys!


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on all the little ones!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, T-Bore. They're in the tank that's on the stand you built. 

Franck, that is fascinating. I should Google around until I find that info. I really should have been prepared for this! I just hope that the extremely tiny fry can eat Hikari First Bites and Sera Micron, which is what I'm feeding them (with a baster). I wouldn't want them to starve to death.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Morainy, any news of the fry?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Franck. Thanks for asking. I haven't seen the fry for awhile. I see one parent at a time but there haven't been any fry with them as there were a week or so ago. I don't know whether they've eaten their fry or whether they've got the fry in the back of the fairly heavily planted tank where I can't see them. (I can't see the parents when they're back there, either.) So, I'm putting food into the tank for the fry but don't know if there are any!

Endler fry are multiplying. Killifish fry are growing.



crazy72 said:


> Hey Morainy, any news of the fry?


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

Hopefully yours manage to survive for a while. My bolivians have spawned probably about 5 or 6 times now and gotten to the fry cloud stage every time however the fry end up disappearing after about 5-6 days despite the parents being super protective. In my case its either the parents or the other rams and fish in the tank that have eaten the fry. Not sure if its a coincidence but after the fry are gone the male seems to chase the female away from his staked out territory and doesnt let her back in at all like he is really angry with her. Quite possible she snacks on the kids. Took about 6 months for him to spawn with her again which was about a month ago and the same situation happened but he doesnt chase her away quite as fiercely this time. I have only had survivors from spawn #2 because I decided to siphon them out at the free swimming stage and put them in a nursery tank. I havent siphoned them off on subsequent spawnings cuz I really havent had the time to devote to keeping the nursery clean for them. Hopefully you have better luck.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi CGY Betta Guy, I think that my Bolivian ram fry have disappeared. The tank is quite heavily planted so I could be wrong, but I haven't seen them in quite awhile.

The parents are very young and they spawned a few times without getting to the fry stage, so perhaps they will do better next time. I wonder if the heat upset them; the tank got very warm during our heat wave.

Maybe I will try to remove the fry from the tank next time (or some of them). Scholz gave me a turkey baster that should make it easy to transfer fry that are very tiny.

I don't think that other fish have eaten the fry because the harlequin/espei rasboras stay close to the surface all the time and don't seem to notice the rams very much. There are no other rams or large fish in the 36 gallon tank. I think it's a lightly stocked tank. So, if the fry are missing they either simply died in the heat or the parents ate them, probably stressed. 

Your information is very helpful, thank you.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, it turns out that the Bolivian Ram fry are still around, hanging out in the back of the tank. I discovered them when I almost sucked them up during a water change today. Of course, I can't tell if these are the original fry or a new batch, but it's still very nice to see them.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Fry are still around. I don't know if these are from a new batch or from the first batch, but I can still spot them from time to time, usually at the back of the tank.

I think their parents have put them into summer school...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool!
i hope my demasoni start breeding soon


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Maureen, that's great! Do you have pics?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh right on Maureen you are just such a busy grandma now. lol


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hwy Maureen
How are your fry doing? I hope they are well cause I love them so much lol *wink wink* But seriously I hope they are stil doing well.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Congrats!
And I think you should keep the rasboras. I saw in a post that Rams aren't very protective parents due to few enemies where they came from. So the dither fish keeps them on guard and more protective. You could experiment by taking them out if you want


----------

